# I would like to go camping on lake ALLATOONA. A few questions



## GAbuckhunter88 (Jul 6, 2010)

I would like to take my girlfriend tent camping on lake allatoona this weekend. I will be taking my jetski with us to ride around on. We normally pull our camper up there to Clark Creek North but I am having it serviced so that is not an option. So a few questions. What would be a good campground on the lake to camp? And are there any places like a beach maybe that you can beach your jetski and just relax and have lunch? I dont normally boat at allatoona, we normally go to Sinclair so I am just not sure.

Thank you for any help

Scott


----------



## akiahunter (Jul 6, 2010)

had a good time at redtop mtn. st. park in the past few years myself.even done some cliff jumpin of glade rd.


----------



## samurai (Jul 8, 2010)

Try Payne Campground off Kellogg Creek.


----------



## K9SAR (Jul 8, 2010)

Be aware that sites fill up fast, and many are already spoken for.  You can probably visit each campground online (Georgia State Parks website) and make a reservation/see where they are.


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 9, 2010)

Travel ultralight,and camp on an island!


----------



## earl (Jul 10, 2010)

There is Bartow County campground up by the dam and Mc caskey that aren't in the state system. You can also check the latoona WMW and do some primitive camping around Stamp reek , Procter's point and a few others.


----------



## Yankee in GA (Jul 21, 2010)

There are lots of Army corps of engineers campsites around Lake Allatoona.  We were just at the Old Highway 41 #3 campground a couple weeks ago and it was nice.  Plenty of space between sites and most were waterfront so you could beach your jetski.
I believe the website is www.recreation.gov.  It gives you the option to reserve sites online but I've had much more success calling the campground and speaking to someone directly.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jul 21, 2010)

samurai said:


> Try Payne Campground off Kellogg Creek.



This one is great and there are some walk up only sites.  Try to reserve on if you can.


----------



## ChristopherA.King (Aug 3, 2010)

Last I heard you can't camp on the islands at toona anymore.


----------

